# trailerboard wiring U.S.to U.K ?



## rockiteer (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi all
Have sorted out all of my plumbing problems but have got a new problem now. I have been trying to wire up a U.K. 7 pin trailerboard plug in place of the 4 pin U.S.one. I have an adaptor box with a green and a yellow wire going in and a red a yellow and a green coming out,red being brake lights the other two being turn signals ,brown being side lights,white being earth. On the trailer board I have side lights working and turn signals working but no brake lights,I am lost now does anybody have any ideas ? I still cannot work out how they work the brake lights wired with the indicators,maybe I cannot spot the obvious mistake, any help would be most welcome.
Thanks
Rockiteer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rockiteer you need to bring a feed down from the brake light switch fitted to your brake pedal. Or from your brake light relay.

Olley


----------



## rockiteer (Nov 26, 2006)

*Trailerboard*

Thanks for that Olley. Shall tackle that over the weekend.
Thanks
Rockiteer


----------

